# Vw Passat 3C Parking Brake Problem



## i_shot_the_sheriff (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey mates,

Glad to be a member of the forum by the way !! I'm an automotive engineer from Greece.

Well i got this weird problem with a Passat 3C that i have in my store! This car had a problem with it's battery and it burned the Immobilizer unit (which i replaced) and it lost all it's codings (ABS, WINDOWS, ECU, etc). 
I have coded everything in the car with VCDS and the only problem left is the parking brake light that is on! The Auto-Hold function is not working either! 
I get a code " 02839 - 006 Wake-Up Line from Control Module for Electrical Parking Brake which i can't really understand!

I've searched for a cut wire but nothing! The parking brake was working before the dead battery...

Do you have any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## i_shot_the_sheriff (Sep 21, 2013)

Bump!! Any idea on that one mates?

Thanks


----------



## i_shot_the_sheriff (Sep 21, 2013)

Today i've replaced the Parking module (J540) and still the same problem ....


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

On a related note, have you read the Wiki HERE.

You're an automotive engineer! I'd check the fuses.



i_shot_the_sheriff said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> Glad to be a member of the forum by the way !! I'm an automotive engineer from Greece.
> 
> ...


----------



## i_shot_the_sheriff (Sep 21, 2013)

Mate i've checked every fuse there is on the car! 
I have replaced even the parking brake module with a used one and still the problem is there,,,, but i found it!!

The problem reffers to the Wake Up Line the parking brake module is getting from the ABS module! Well since i've replaced the parking brake module ,, checked the wiring and fuses and every single data VAS5054 has for this fault,,,, i was about to replace the ABS module too and before i do that i just cut the WAKE UP LINE wire.....

Well this solved my problem and parking brake is fully functional!!!!! I can't really explain it ,, and i think the problem is the ABS module not giving the right wake up command,,, but this solved my problem and AUTO hold function is working now

Cheers!!


----------



## wwnaidoo33 (5 mo ago)

Hi guys have a 2008 passat b6. My epb switch short and burnt , speedo stopped working and feul gauge goes from half to empty , and glow plug coil flashes .Have p0600 codes and few other codes abs control module signal lost .help?


----------

